# How to repair a broken center brace?



## geeks_15

I just got a free 55 gallon with a broken center brace hoping I could fix it. Does anyone have any experience they would like to share?

This is a fish room tank, so it doesn't have to be pretty.

One thought I had was to build a double tank stand, and put the broken tank on the bottom. The vertical braces could be used to brace the center of the 55 gallon and hopefully prevent bowing and leakage.

Let me know what you think,

Jeremy


----------



## vancat

I patched one once with a piece of plastic and some epoxy, but I never did trust it. I got rid of it.
Fish tanks aren't that expensive. Not worth 55 gallons of water on your floor, to me. 

There's plenty of snakes and iguanas just waiting for that tank.


----------



## TAB

I've seen alot of people replace it with polycarb, and plastic hardware, but... a 55 gallon is cheap, I'd just replace it.


----------



## bigstick120

You can buy a new top rim at you LFS, just figure what what brand tank you have. There are slight differences between them


----------



## Diana K

I have seen several posts by people who tried different ways to fix the situation. 
Any sort of patch did not hold up long. 
Replace the rim is the safest way to go. 

You could build it into its shelf in the fish room, as you describe, then there would be a vertical 2 x 4 or other shelf leg in the middle of the tank, back and front to keep it from bowing. 

Another method (again, not pretty) is to build a brace that spans across the top and drops down front and back over the rim. It would not drop down over the glass, just over the rim. Might make it difficult to put a cover over the tank, but if the cover is 2 separate pieces that sit on the (broken) cross piece it might work. 

Cross piece might be fixed if the break is in the middle, leaving at least an inch on the front and the back of the tank. A patch over the break, and bolt it into place with marine grade hardware, or epoxy (or both). If the break is really close to the front or back there is not enough plastic there attach the patch to.


----------



## geeks_15

Well, my plan is to basically build a frame around the tank out of 2 x 4's. It will have 2 x 4's front and back across the middle of the tank. The guys at one LFS are leary and so to just fill it up 1/4 of the way. The guy at the other LFS says my plan will work. I said, "Do you think it will work?" and he said, "It will work."

Obviously, there is a risk of the tank leaking. But the tank is in my fishroom in my basement. There is a drain in the floor near by. It would still be a mess if it explodes, but not a disaster. Part of my motivation is the fun of trying to figure out a solution and the fun of making something. Sometimes I just get the urge to make something out of wood.

This is a fishroom tank and I may divide it down the middle anyway. I'm not concerned with it looking pretty. I just want more space to house my fish and possibly to function as a grow out tank for fry.

If anybody has any other ideas I'm still checking this thread, and I'm open to ideas. I'll post my solution with pics when I get to it.

thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## Diana K

2 x 4 as a substitute frame ought to be strong enough, if you can fit it tight enough, and use nuts and bolts to attach it at its corners, not just nails or glue.


----------



## geeks_15

Cool. That's the plan.


----------



## Diana K

Let us know how it comes out!


----------



## sonaps

I successfully replaced my center brace with steel cable. Here's a link to what I did, if you're interested: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/52688-journal-75-gallon-diy-projects-lots-3.html.

The 2x4 idea would definitely work too, if it's constructed right. I wouldn't put too much weight on what the guy at the fish store tells you about what will or won't hold (unless he's an engineering student). The outward pressure at the top of a filled 55 gal. tank is minimal; 1x1's would be sufficient as a replacement brace as long as you included a center support in the design. I should stress, for others that might read this and want to give it a try, that you should be confident in your diy skills, if not the other advice already given about buying a new tank or replacement frame is the way to go.


----------



## xtremefour

I think your idea will be just fine. Even the idea with the with the brace that comes up over the front and back of the tank with work. I can't see fixing a center brace being the big of a deal. But I have never had to do it..yet


----------



## Excalibur1578

I finally did it, its was a 75 gallon tank . Center brace gave way and a recent trip to Home Depot fixed the problem. All I needed was Steel Cable, Cable crimps, Hinge anchors, and a wire tensioner! I recommed some epoxy aswell just to hold it all together.. I dont know why they just dont manufacture this cause it is actually much more dependable than the cheap plastic that is originally there. here is a pic.


----------



## Zapins

Well I used PVC pipe. However, I didn't make sure to even out the 2 sides where it contacted the glass so I suspect a lot of pressure built up where 1 wall of the PVC pipe prevented the glass from bowing. I think if you were to put a stiff steel or plastic plate between the pvc pipe and the glass rim to evenly distribute the pressure the PVC pipe might be a good solution. Just be careful whatever you decide to do since your tank can crack like mine did........


----------



## jepnewjob

Hi, Im new here but if you want to replace broken rim check out www.aquariumframeswholesale.com they sell rims and silicon very reasonable. shipping can be a bit expensive (to me anyway) but all in all not bad. they also have instructions on how to remove old and install new rims.


----------



## bbjai

I like this fix


----------

